# Loss of Color and Lethargic! What's wrong with Mr. Plum??



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

My new HMPK, that I have had for two weeks now has had a dramatic loss of color and is acting really lethargic! He was perfectly happy when I brought him home, bright vivid color, flaring and blowing bubble nests. Now, two weeks later he has lost almost all of his gorgeous salamander coloring and all he is doing is laying at the bottom of his tank! 
First he got all clamped up and didn't do anything, even the fins by his gills didn't move. I tried baffling the filter and giving him more hiding spots but it didn't help. After a few days the fins by his gills unclamped, but his other fins didn't. I didn't think anything of it. Then I noticed he looked really pale and that his face was starting to turn white! He was acting really lethargic. Just laying at the bottom of his tank, swimming up to eat and get air then just sinking down again. At first I thought it could have been Ick! But after further inspection I ruled that off the list. He kept getting more and more pale, more and more lethargic. Then last week when I was looking at him I noticed he was darting around a lot. It looked like he was rubbing against the gravel. I knew instantly he must have velvet. Got out a flashlight, and no. That's not what he has. Now after my battle of researching possible things he could have I have yet to find and answer. Tonight my mom mentioned it and said it might be because I'm doing to many water changes. I don't think that's it. So what could it be? Please help my boy get better!


Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 Gallon Aqueon Mini Bow
What temperature is your tank? 78 - 80 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon Betta Pellets with Freeze dried Bloodworms once a week. 
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day, Two Pellets each time with One day fasting, once a week. 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Twice a Week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 2-50% 
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Betta Bowl Plus

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? N/A

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Has lost almost all of his color. The scales on his face are turning white. His fins are clamped. 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? All he does his lay at the bottom of his tank. Only swimming up for Air and Food. 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Two weeks ago, the day after a bought him. 
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Have not started treatment
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Not that I know of. 
How old is your fish (approximately)? N/A


*I am on my phone so the picture will be very, very big. But I feel that I must post to get the most help!*



Before: This picture shows how much color he had when I bought him. 











Now: Notice the white on his face and the dullness of his color. It looks worse in person. Again, I apologize for the size of the picture!












Please help!


----------



## Bellus Bellator (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh no Mr Plum!
Honestly I have no true idea,you seem like an exemplary betta keeper.My first thought was is your water conditioner still in date? unlikely I know but just go check.Secondly maybe the ph of your water is much higher or lower to what he's used to.Sadly this is why it's good to just cough up the money and buy a master water test kit and test his water and your water when you bring him home.Are all your ornaments aquarium o.k plastic?Sometimes bad plastics can leech into the water.Where is his tank,noisy busy lounge room or quiet bedroom?Betta are sensitive to noise.Other than that I"m really not sure.If he's eating normally than I's rule out a stomach infection/parasite.Then again is he defecating normally?You generally won't see it it'll you do a water change,it looks exactly like tiny poos,dark and stool like.Not like goldfish poo.
I"m a veterinary nurse and sadly they can get all the common aliments we do.Cancer, leukemia,infections and inflammations of the brain etc and because they are fish we can neither diagnose or treat the problem.I hope it's that he's simply a bit depressed and that he'll get better on his own accord or actually shows a diagnostically obvious sign so that you can treat his issue.Don't be alarmed by my suggestions of cancer,he hasn't lost weight or appetite and inflammations of the brain would create a neurological problem ie swimming disorder,plus he's probably about 10months old.so it's virtually a 99.99% chance that this isn't his problem.
I hope he gets well.


----------



## Bellus Bellator (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe it is too many water changes.I though more where o.k with smaller tanks but I have just been corrected on another thread and maybe that's whats wrong with him.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't think it's any of the things you mentioned. But, thank your for the suggestions! When I fed him I tried to get him to flare by putting a mirror by his face, but he didn't do anything!! He just lated there and looked at his reflection! I think he is getting worse. Does anyone have any idea whats wrong?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump. When I fed him dinner he ate it like he hasn't eaten in a week, I only gave him two pellets. It looks like he has lost even more color! It is really sad to see him turn so pale after being so beautiful before. I am really worried, but I could just be overreacting. Please help!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh no!! Not mr. plum!!  He's my betta's secret twin I swear! So sad to see him so sick! I'm glad he ate at least!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm glad he ate too! At least he is not dying (knock on wood). I really hope he gets better soon! Would it be ok if I gave him a salt bath? Could the AQ salt help him even a little bit?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I thought AQ salt was more for external injuries while epsom salt had more to do with internal/swimming issues. I don't know if I'm the best person to ask! I'm new to betta illnesses and injuries as well! I hope someone comes along who can help! He's so cute!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with what you're doing..... is your heater adjustable, or one of those ones that keep it at a certain temp? it could be temp fluxes stressing him out...


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

purplemuffin- That's what I have heard too. I don't know either. I'm just trying to think of anything that could help!

Luimeril- The heater is the Tetra Submersible Heater. It's preset to 78 degrees. During the day the water stays at a constant 80 degrees. At night we keep our house super cold, so the water temperature drops down to 78 degrees.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

try getting him an adjustable one. even the smallest change in temps can stress them out. if you can't, get him in a room where you can cover the vents to keep it warmer, so the temp doesn't change as much. x: i don't think any salts, except maybe a little aquarium salt added to his tank(i pre-mix mine in a betta cup and add it slowly to the water), will help in this case.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, I will look into getting an adjustable heater. Is it common for bettas to lose this much color and be so lethargic just from stress? Will he get his color back and become more active? Could he still just be adjusting to his new home? I have heard of it taking some bettas a month to fully adjust to there new home.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Stress will definitely make them go pale! Even taking pictures can make dionysus lose a little color!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i had to cup King Steve, my CT, and he went from stunning midnight blue, to pale ugly grey with some... funky...... orangy-brown right next to where his fins meet his body. so, it's VERY common for bettas to lose color and clamp due to stress.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, that's good to know. Hopefully he will stop being so stressed soon. Thank you guys for your help!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

no problem! just keep an eye on him for any visible signs of illness, like ick, velvet, ect. if it's just stress, he could still get sick, since they get sick easier when stressed. x:


----------

